# Sportex Diamond Fly



## Böx (29. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 
kennt von euch jemand diese Ruten und kann mir sagen ob die was taugen?
Ich bin Fliegenfischer Newbie und hab gesehen, daß beim grossen Auktionshaus einer günstig Blanks der Ruten anbietet. Ist das was für nen Anfänger?
Eigentlich bräuchte ich zwei Ruten, eine für ne kleinen Bach und eine um mal an der Küste auf Meefo und zuhause am Rhein auf Rapfen, Hecht und Zander zu fischen. Was könnt ihr mir da in Bezug auf Länge und Klasse empfehlen?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportex Diamond Fly*

Moin Moin ,
bin leider auch nur Anfänger , aber hab mir auch beim Auktionhaus ne Sportex gekauft  :q  . Beim Lehrgang wollte mir der Kursleiter gleich das Teil abkaufen ,weil Sportex halt Sportex ist , einfach klasse . :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Trutta (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportex Diamond Fly*

Sportex hatte schon immer einen guten Ruf für "normale" Ruten. Bis letztes Jahr wusste ich gar nicht, dass Sportex auch Fliegenruten herstellt. In einem Laden habe ich dann eine gesehen, in den Händen gehalten, aber nicht damit geworfen. Vom Gefühl und von der Verarbeitung her hat sie mir aber sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## The_Duke (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportex Diamond Fly*

Als SPORTEX-Fan bei Spinruten  habe ich mir auch die Fliegenruten dieser Marke angeschaut und auch mal die eine oder andere probegeworfen (genaue Modelle weiß ich nicht mehr  #c ).
Wie auch bei den Spinrutenblanks ist SPORTEX auch bei den Fliegenrutenblanks in punkto Wurfgewichtsangaben sehr bescheiden 
Diese Blanks sind doch recht kräftig und in den mittleren AFTMA-Klassen (5-7) doch recht schnell und steif...wer also mit ner # 6 liebäugelt, sollte dann doch lieber ne #5 noch im Vergleich werfen, da diese locker ne 6er-Schnur meistert...also lieber doch ne Klasse tiefer anschauen als gesucht!


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportex Diamond Fly*

Moin Moin 


			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Als SPORTEX-Fan bei Spinruten  habe ich mir auch die Fliegenruten dieser Marke angeschaut und auch mal die eine oder andere probegeworfen (genaue Modelle weiß ich nicht mehr  #c ).
> Wie auch bei den Spinrutenblanks ist SPORTEX auch bei den Fliegenrutenblanks in punkto Wurfgewichtsangaben sehr bescheiden
> Diese Blanks sind doch recht kräftig und in den mittleren AFTMA-Klassen (5-7) doch recht schnell und steif...wer also mit ner # 6 liebäugelt, sollte dann doch lieber ne #5 noch im Vergleich werfen, da diese locker ne 6er-Schnur meistert...also lieber doch ne Klasse tiefer anschauen als gesucht!



|good: SPORTEX for immer  :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportex Diamond Fly*

Bei den Blank-Angeboten in Ebay wäre ich vorsichtig - nur so ein Tipp.
Habe selber eine 7/8er der grünen Serie und bin sehr zufrieden.
Die Rute ist keineswegs härter als angegeben (meine Rute), gut verarbeitet und hat eine mittelschnelle Aktion, die zwischen Spitze und progessiv liegt, also etwa mittlere Aktion.


----------



## Trutta (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportex Diamond Fly*



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Blank-Angeboten in Ebay wäre ich vorsichtig - nur so ein Tipp.


Kannst Du das mal etwas spezifizieren?


----------



## rogegefi (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportex Diamond Fly*

Hallo,#h 
ich fische meine Sportex Kl. 6 jetzt ein Jahr und kann nur gutes berichten.
Wurfverhalten,(Mittlere bis Spitzenaktion), Gewicht und Verarbeitung, alles passt. Auch der Preis so um die €200,--(vierteilige Rute) ist bei der Qualität angemessen. Auch meine Angelfreunde fangen an sich Sportex zu kaufen und sind zufrieden.
Ich kann Sportex nur empfehlen.#6 
PS. die empfohlene Schnurklasse kann manchmal zu hoch sein. Die Rute kann
bei angegeben AFTMA 5 bei kürzeren Würfen auch eine 6 vertragen.
Gruss und Petri Heil
Rogegefi


----------



## anguilla (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sportex Diamond Fly*

Ich habe mir dieses Modell letztes Jahr auch zugelegt, bin allerdings Anfänger und habe die Rute erst zweimal gefischt. Kann demnach noch nicht viel drüber sagen. 
Habe aber in speziellen Fliegenfischerforen nur beste Kritiken über die Diamond Fly gelesen! Scheint also eine gute Wahl zu sein...

Ich mache im April einen Kurs und kann danach sicher mehr berichten...


----------



## Browntrout (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sportex Diamond Fly*

Fische selbst eine vierteilige Diamond Klasse 7-8.Konnte ich für geschmeidige 119 Euronen (inklusive Versand) ersteigern. :g  
Bin vollauf zufrieden damit!!!Wäre auch sicher etwas für Dich (Hecht, Zander etc).Falls Du aber im Rhein oder anderem großen Gewässer fischen möchtest kannst Du ruhig noch schwerer werden.Es gibt da eine super günstige Möglichkeit.Eine Redington Klasse 9-10.Top für Hecht!!!!Und kostet -festhalten- ca. 45 Euro!!!!!  #6 

Was mir bei der Diamond fly aufgefallen ist, ist die starke Kopflastigkeit.Kannst also ruhig eine schwere Rolle montieren, dann fischt sie sich echt gut!

Gruß & Petri,
C&R
Lars

P.S.:Mein erstes Posting!|wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sportex Diamond Fly*

Herzlich willkommen Browntrout an Board.
Da ich selber mit Sportexruten fische kann ich sie dir ruhigem Gewissen empfehlen Böx.
Allerdings habe ich eine andere Fliegenrute. Die habe ich aber auch extrem günstig geschossen. Besitze eine RST mit 8 AFTM.
Habe aber die Fliegenruten von Sportex in der Hand gehabt. Super Dinger!!!

Sven


----------



## Aitor (6. März 2005)

*AW: Sportex Diamond Fly*

hi, bei den blanks kommts wie gesagt drauf an obs 1a oder 1b ware ist. würde an deiner stelle nur 1a ware nehmen, grade beim fliegenfischen. ich baue mir auch grade eine fliegenrute selber. nächste woche wird der bericht unter www.angler-welt.de.vu veröffentlicht, voraussichtlich am sonntag da da dann der lack trocken sein dürfte. an und für sich kann ich dir rutenbauen nur empfehlen, auch als anfänger. ist nicht so schwer wies aussieht, also nur  mut und ran an den blank. schau auch unter www.rodbuilding.de und  versuch den sven neumann zu erreichen, der führt auch Sportex blanks, allerdings fast nur 1a ware und das zu verdammt günstigen preisen.


----------

